# 99 maxima engine swap need advice!!!



## Flybase60 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey folks 

Im new to the forum. I have a 99 maxima se that I'm rebuliding. It has about 200k on the engine but it still drives perfectly. I have no issues with it. EventuAlly I want to do an engine swap on it. I want more hp outta it. I've heArd that the 05 motor will fit with little modification. Does anyone know if there is any truth to that?? Thanks


----------

